

Mou 1.0 coming early 2015 - chenluois
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mou-1-0-markdown-editor-on-os-x-for-you/x/8756561

======
joshwayne
What bugs me is the developer hadn't touched Mou in a year and was trying to
sell it at one point [1]. Then some developers decided to make an open source
version of it called MacDown [2], which rubbed the Mou developer the wrong
way, and he and his friends were bashing it as a blatant rip off of Mou [3].
The renewed interest in the project only seemed to come about when MacDown
started getting traction.

I've used Mou and I think it's pretty stable. I don't see a problem with
simply charging for it now. It seems unnecessary to raise money and bring on a
whole team.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7948079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7948079)

[2]:
[https://github.com/uranusjr/macdown](https://github.com/uranusjr/macdown)

[3]:
[https://twitter.com/remaerd/status/484914820408279040](https://twitter.com/remaerd/status/484914820408279040)

~~~
arandomguy
The developers are lazy about maintaining this software. It's not called
'stable'. I don't expect they would do better after this campaign. If you
don't do it right, there is no reason to criticize others for doing it better.

~~~
chenluois
It should be 'developer', not 'developers'. It was my personal project, you
could say me lazy.

That's exactly why I'm founding a team, trying to do it better.

------
comeonnow
I've used Mou since very early on, and have donated to the developer also. I
use Mou every single day, without fail, and so glad to see that it's getting
attention again.

My only issue is that the app has been fairly dormant for several months,
maybe even up to a year, and I'm not sure what's prompted the urgency to
finish and release Mou. It's come such a long way gradually and I hope it
isn't rushed at the end.

I also hope it'll be taken in the same direction as originally intended,
rather than to extract every last penny out of it. Of course, it's great to
see Chen getting the sales he deserves, but I really hope he keeps in mind his
original vision.

------
arandomguy
Or maybe you consider open-source this project, let those who really want to
add more new features and fix bugs to do your job, rather than getting paid
and doing nothing.

The developers of this project just don't actively respond to users' need. The
development is so slow and I don't think they deserve the money.

I guess the Mou developers don't use GitHub at all? So why the software don't
support GitHub Flavored Markdown (for a long time)? Every time I open the
README.md of some project containing highlight syntax like this:

```js

var test;

```

the document is a mess! I end up writing my README.md in ST3 or vim.

~~~
chenluois
We're working on GFM, check this tweet:

[https://twitter.com/chenluois/status/482107255584612352](https://twitter.com/chenluois/status/482107255584612352)

~~~
arandomguy
It's been months and you are still working on it? YGBKM!

~~~
chenluois
That's why we need to found a team.

------
dlehman
I use Mou every day as well. But the _goal_ of this project seems very vague.
Exactly what is going to be added in the "1.0" release? Mou works pretty well
for me _right now_. What is going to be added that will make it worth my while
sponsoring this project?

The project vaguely states: "We'll pick the most wanted features from our
contributors, implement them in 1.0." But there needs to be a little more meat
here. What are some examples of the types of features you are considering?
What are the new killer features that will be coming?

~~~
comeonnow
I agree, in its current form I don't have any issues regarding bugs or
stability, but assuming Yosemite support will be needed some time soon, as
well as potentially a Mac App Store integration.

Other than that, I'd say it's a good candidate for a 1.0.0 release, so I'm not
sure exactly what the need for $20k is, unless it's to reimburse for time
already spent?

------
eagsalazar2
I got an email from Mau about their fundraising campaign but the page their
email linked to had a link to _this_ HN article. Which is hilarious because
(1) I got the backstory on Mau and this fundraising they are doing (which
decreased my sympathy for them a lot, and (2) I discovered MacDown which
_crushes_ Mau. I opened 5 different README.md files and all of them were
rendered much better by MacDown. Wow, what an F-up by the Mau people!

~~~
chenluois
Please show some respect to the original design. Without the original work,
the copycat you're mentioning won't even exist.

We're working on some killing features for Mou 1.0, we keep it secret, the
copycat will never know until we ship it.

------
norbertvischer
I donated before, in the hope that the visual synchronisation between left and
right panel would improve (select something right, and it gets selected in the
source left). Unfortunately, nothing happened within a year.

------
wimpywimpywimpy
I switched to MacDown [1] months ago. It has more features, seems to be
maintained and it is open source.

[1]: [http://macdown.uranusjr.com/](http://macdown.uranusjr.com/)

------
nicoschuele
I really like Mou. I use it nearly every day and I'd love to see this campaign
to be successful.

~~~
devolute
Same here. It's changed the way I write. I recall how much I've already
contributed though! This 1.0 release as been a long time coming.

~~~
wingworks
I use it quite a bit too, and have donated before too, even though you can get
it for free, I thought the developer deserved something for his work, as it is
truly an amazing app to get for free.

------
humiaozuzu
Go to here via spam email from author. Feel sick about him.

~~~
chenluois
Hi dear Hu Miao,

Sorry for disturbed you. We only send this news to those who have asked me for
help previously.

Since you have emailed me a question about Mou in Augest 21, 2012 (I anwsered
your question immediately), we thought you'd be interested in this news and
you might be glad to help us.

We're not trying to spam.

------
shortformblog
One of my favorite apps. Deserves to hit the finish line.

